# Nrcia



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

What can anybody tell me about NRCIA? Is anybody cerified in roof inspections and is there a fair amount of calling for such a program. Its kind of costly but if its worrh the added credentials then.......
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I had never heard of NRCIA. From the website it looks like is similar to a home inspector. 

I have my Registered Roof Observer status through RCI Inc, which focuses more on documentation during construction of flat roofing.
http://www.rci-online.org/registered-roof-observer.html


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven’t seen anything like that in the UK, You’ve given me some ideas now


----------

